# 18th Sep Lorne Victoria "time to take a sicky"



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey chaps,

Cough, sneeze, cough :roll: any one else keen to pull a sicky weather permiting of course this coming Monday to fish Lorne offshore and sheltered areas whatever suits your fancy? 8)

At this stage its Poddy and I signed up and we are hoping for light Northerly or North Westerly winds. Salmon, trevally, squid and hopefully pinkies is what I'll be targetting. I aim to drop anchor 100 metres from the pier and burley up a school of fish and then maybe follow the guru around for a bit of a troll.

Milt,


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Guys
putting a post up like this just isn't right...who knows what can happen - not for now. Besides, hasn't anyone ever told you - sickys are best on Fridays - then you have the weekend to recover.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ooh my aching head and bones...ooh my morning nausea...oooh my swollen ankles. Actually it's not even a sickie for me...no need to feign nuthfink at all. Just as well maybe...I need to work on the symptoms bit :shock:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Just trying to push the equality enevelope to new territory for us yakfishers Gatesy, who knows it may get us an extra day or two off....or I just may get fired :shock: . Nothing ventured, nothing gained


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Phil,

If you're keen for a Friday and Poddy has a day off lets do it!!! I'm a contractor so mostly i work the days i wish too :wink:

Gatesy we'd love to have you onboard down this way :arrow:

Poddy over to you  , you pick the day and I'll see what I can swing 8)

Milt,


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah mate - my back is still on the mend. It's feeling pretty good and I should be right from the next weekend on - would love to hear a report from Lorne though.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd love to Milt but I've taken a few too many genuine sickies of late. I'll be crossing my fingers for Northerly winds for you


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Sniffing around this thread like a hungry bronzie out the back of the breakers :wink: I kid, i kid!

Any idea of any recent action down that way Milt? Heard of some good action off the rocks further down to Marengo, with trevs and sweep, so they may be on the go around lorne too.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes i have heard the trev's are about and are about the 1-2 kg mark as well as the ever reliable sambos swimming about. Hopefully the weather is favourable otherwise a change in date may occur.

Dave the trev's are frequenting Queenscilff harbour too!!!

If all goes well I'll have plenty of salmon fillets to use as snapper bait this season. Heck I may just smoke a few too :? :lol:

Poddy I'll keep an eye out for the weather and phone you over the weekend.

Jason I'm looking at going down there again Novemberishhh over a weekend I'll keep you updated.

Milt,


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

I should be having Monday off, so i'm a possibility at this stage. Still got the 2 yak-carrying pajero Milt? If swell isn't great but you're still keen, the Queenscliff & St Leonards area options are always a good as a back up. Would love to hit the bluewater though


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Gents I'm on Monday off so will be hitting some water somewhere...if the big blue gets knocked out with wind is anyone keen for some fresh :?:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Mushi I may be able to help you out here as l have offered this service to Mr, Poddy, if he doesn't take it up and the chap doesn't come along that wanted to try yak fishing in my second yak. I'll let you know tomorrow lunch time.

Poddy I'm all setup for salt water with bait, some smelly smelly burley and some gulp 6' sandworms. So the salty the water the better  .

If the blue water is a bit offish I'll consider Queenscliff depending on which way the wind is blowing of course. Speak tomorrow.

Milt,


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

No dramas milt, looks like i'll be in queesncliff over sunday night, so i'll hook up with you guys on the way or at lorne for a akff great ocean road convoy. That's if it's all a goer of course.

Regarding the fresh Poddy, i'm sort of more feeling the lure of the salt right now.

General BoM forecast ain't too bad so far...
Victorian Central Coast, Cape Otway to Wilsons Promontory:
Monday: Northerly winds 15/20 knots shifting west/northwesterly. Seas 1 to 2 metres. Southwest swell 1 to 2 metres.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

It looks like we're coming to you Mushi....any pre game hints on Queenscliff re what's on the chew/water depth where we'll be running?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Unfortunatelly today wasn't an option the alarm went off at 4:30 as I snuck down stairs to turn on the laptop to the sounds of 30 knot wind in the background. It didn't sound all that pretty "Poddy agreed:!!!  beddy bies for me :arrow: 

Oh well there's always next week to catch a glimpse of Poddy's ***** Rambo dream 

Milt,


----------

